# advice needed asap



## kangarookie (Jan 2, 2012)

I am backpacking in Australia. I stay in a hostel and spend about $40 per day. I have been looking for jobs (in Perth) but there is NO WORK.
My agencies told me to wait for them but nothing is coming

There is work, but since there is flooding going on in the East coast everbody comes to the West and job agencies are facing twice as many applicants as usual. For the work there is everybody asks if you have a car (which I don't buy for a holiday!) and for experience which I don't have since I just finished uni

I am spending sh^tloads of money on the hostel and I can not get a job to cover the expenses. I have been looking for agriculture jobs so I can extend my VISA but all employers I have called say that there are huge waiting lists.

There may be somethinng further away in Australia but airplane tickets are expensive. I have to spend a lot and that would make it worse.

What is my best bet? On top of it all I dislocated my elbow last week. I can start working in 2 days but I have no clue where.

I have been advised to go to Broome for fruit picking which starts in a few weeks. Then I called an agency. " NO DON'T GO THERE!! The weather is bad and there will be no work. Go to Queensland! "

Tickets to Queensland cost $400 one way and they cant guarantee me jobs there either. Don't wanna spend another $800 back and forth and get no job there either

I am fed up with being lied to and being pushed around. All agencies seem to lie to keep you in their own district.

Where should I go? I can only stay in my hostel for 2 more days.

Please reply asap


----------



## mozzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Go to Queensland!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> I am backpacking in Australia. I stay in a hostel and spend about $40 per day. I have been looking for jobs (in Perth) but there is NO WORK.
> My agencies told me to wait for them but nothing is coming


Count on yourself and yourself only. Forget about agencies. Try websites like Gap Year Jobs Australia | Working Holiday Jobs | Backpacker Jobs Australia | Fruit Picking Jobs | Bar Jobs or www.jobmap.com.au.

And indeed, Brisbane, Sydney or Melbourne are likely to have more work for backpackers.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

East coast is the economical powerhouse of Australia. Unless you plan to work in mining I don't honestly see how Perth is in any way better than Syd or Melb. IMHO it's hundred times worse


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

The same with you. hic hic...


----------

